# Cual es el mejor lugar para colocar los Tweeters??



## ChavaLoco23 (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola a todos por aki....pues nada estoy de regreso por q tengo otra duda...

Kiero saber cual sera el mejor lugar para colocar tweeters???
aunq esta pregunta genera otra pregunta.... ya se q depende de q tipo de tweeter vaya a usar... 

Pero quiero saber cuales creen ustedes q SUENEN mejor... ya q ahorita me compre un par de baja calidad  q me salio en $20.00 dolares... y suenan mas o menos, y los coloque en el marco de plastico del vidrio de enfrente. y se tambien q hay unos mejores q esos pero q llevan crossover...y otros q van colocados en el cajon de los bajos...

Cual de los 2 tipos creen ustedes q sean mejor..
  1)en el marco de enfrente   ó
  2)en el cajon de los bajos

Muchas Gracias y espero q me puedan ayudar
[/code]


----------



## Aristides (Ene 18, 2007)

Hola, el sonido de alta frecuencia se propaga como si fuese desde una linterna (es direccional), entonces es mejor que el tweeter "te apunte" desde donde se encuentre ubicado.


----------



## juan.uy (Feb 22, 2007)

es muy cierto lo que dice Aristides, si no tienes el tweeter apuntandote seguramente no le vas a sacar un buen rendimiento, lo que no pasa con las frecuencias de los bajos que se propagan con facilidad en todas direcciones
suerte!


----------



## ChavaLoco23 (Feb 22, 2007)

Pues Gracias a los dos pero ahora solo me falta consegirme unas buenos bocinas de componente para ponerlas en frente con los tweeters gracias!!


----------

